# Taktmerker



## Murdok (28 Februar 2010)

Hab mal ne Frage (mehrere...) zu Taktmerkern generell:
Die Taktmerker bei S7 sind ja bezeichnet mit 100 ms, 50 ms etc.
Bin da letztens etwas ins Grübeln gekommen, als ich mir einen Taktmerker selber mit zwei Timern bauen wollte.
Sind diese z.B. 100 ms die Periodendauer ? Und hat man bei einem 100 ms Taktmerker, die Hälfte der der Periodendauer ein 1-Signal und die andere Hälfte ein 0-Signal ? (So stell ich mir das bis jetzt vor, bin mir nur nicht sicher ob das auch richtig ist.)
Habe mal auch ein Bild angehängt zur Verdeutlichung...
Danke im Voraus !


----------



## jokey (28 Februar 2010)

Jupp, die Taktmerker bei der S7 sind mit Verhältnis 50:50 gebaut. Und genau wie deine Zeichnung schon sagt, ist dort immer T angegeben.

Wenn man sich ein Taktmerker selbst bauen will, ist eine einfache Variante, zwei SI Zeiten gegenläufig zu benutzen.


```
UN T2
L S5T#250ms
SI T1

UN T1
L S5T#750ms
SI T2
```

Sicher ist das etwas verschwenderisch aber lässt sich auch gut mit FUP schnell aufbauen und ist leicht nachzuvollziehen.


----------



## Murdok (1 März 2010)

Hallo Jokey,

ok super dann passts ja alles, danke für deine Antwort !

Gruß
Tobias.


----------

